# Suspension gurus, enter plaese...



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

What do you guys think of the whiteline coilover suspension from Whiteline performance? 
http://www.whiteline.com.au/docs/fact_sheets/CK_Pontiac_GTO.pdf

I couldn't find any pics... I've looked around there site and couldnt find too much relavent info...

Anyone have any experience with whiteline or thoeries about the whiteline products?


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

ttt :cheers


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

I haven't heard much out of whiteline shocks, struts, and coil overs. However, I have heard their springs and sway bars are top notch and have actually just ordered a set of super low springs from them from a US distributor last week. 
As for their coilovers, I would buy different coil overs. For the same price with a lot more praise than the whitelines, I would go with either the Bilstein or Koni suspension. Of course they are only available in OZ, you would have to get them shipped over. Koni, of the US, has just released a shock insert for the front shocks. Still waiting for the rears to release.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

bilstien has coil over for the new goats?


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Sorry, just rechecked and no they don't have coil overs. Here is where you can see a pic of the kit. Third one down.

http://capa.com.au/ls1_suspension.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

*coil overs*

other than spending gobs of money i personally see no reason to change 
the components unless you like the cool stickers that come in the box!
i would be in favor of more hp!


----------



## ShahulX (Jan 3, 2005)

can you make a GTO do a neutral handling .95 or so?

-shu


----------



## MidwestPd (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49273

Don't know if you saw that or not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

ShahulX said:


> can you make a GTO do a neutral handling .95 or so?
> 
> -shu


neutral handling is the ability for the car to be balanced in extreme handling. The number you quote is a g-force factor that is determined by driving in a 200 foot circle as fast as possible while maintaining traction. One has nothing to do with the other.


----------

